# Piercing Drama . . . Have to complain to someone!



## Randy Rose (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys and girls!

First of all, I apologize if this is not appropriate posting . . . I've never posted on this section before, but I assume this is an anything goes open discussion place? And I figure that, at least from what I see in the FOTDs, a lot of you have piercings, in addition to being into makeup . . . anyway . . .

So I recently completed work on a play in which I was required to be shirtless most of the time. As the play took place in the 1950's, my three-month-old nipple piercings were not exactly period appropriate. So I went about two and a half weeks ago to my piercer to get clear acrylic retainers put in for the duration of the show. 

Anybody who has had acrylic retainers for any length of time probably knows that the body isn't exactly wild about plastic inside it, particularly on piercings that are not yet totally healed. I had some minor discomfort the past couple of weeks, along with intermittent swelling and weeping/scabbing. Nothing major. But now that the show is over, I was very ready to get my barbells put back in. 

Well, I didn't have five hours to spend driving back and forth to my home to get my regular piercer to put my jewelry back in, so I went to the local piercing/tattoo shop. I am currently working in a VERY small town, so this place was not nearly as nice as my regular shop, but whatever. The place was basically a room, bad lighting, a workout bench to lie on for piercings, untidy, etc. I'd never be comfortable getting pierced or inked here, but I figure for something as simple as swapping out jewelry (which I could do myself if I wasn't such a wuss), no big deal, right?

The girl who does the piercings was unkempt, had dirty green hair, and her gut was spilling out of her too-small top and short denim skirt. Whatever, in and out, in and out. She told me that there would be a $5 service charge, I said fine. 

She takes out my retainers, and is putting in my left barbell, when she says "This isn't the right jewelry for this piercing." I asked her what she meant, and she informed me that the barbell was too small for the incision. "If I put this in, it will cut off the circulation to your nipple, and the skin will grow over or reject the jewelry." I informed her that this was the jewelry with which I had been pierced, and I had gone three months without incident. Her response was, "Well, I don't want to put this in." I asked her what course of action she suggested, and, conveniently, she had "longer barbells or hoops in stock" that I could buy and have put in, instead. Translation? She didn't feel like getting five dollars out of me, she felt like scaring me into buying more jewelry. I told her that I was confident that my jewelry was fine, that I have a good relationship with my regular piercer, and that if my nipple started turning purple or hurting, I would take out the jewelry. Grudgingly, she put in the barbell. 

After she had put in both barbells, she said to me, "Where did you get pierced?" I have found that lots of piercers know each other, so I thought she was being friendly. I told her where, and almost before I finished talking, she said, "Well, you should know they did a really bad job. Your piercings are crooked. Like your left one is really, really crooked." I didn't feel like giving her a lecture on how nipples are erectile tissue and, as such, piercings can appear a little tilted depending on how the tissue is feeling at the time. I just told her I was satisfied with my piercings. She then said, "So you got my five dollars?" I handed her my Visa, but was informed that they don't take credit. I told her I would have to run home to get her some cash.

I almost didn't go back, so frustrated was I with the experience, but regardless of the rudeness of the piercer, she did provide me with the service promised and I had agreed to pay her. So I grabbed a five and headed back. As I pulled into the parking lot, she was taking out the trash, so I just got out and handed her the money. As I'm about to leave, she says, "You know, I can fix that crooked piercing for you if you want!" I was so pissed! 

I'm sure that because I was wearing Prada sunglasses and designer jeans she thought I would be an easy mark. She must have just thought that I was a fool easily parted with my money. Trying to sell me more jewelry is annoying, but actually trying to get me on the bench for an unnecessary (and likely more harmful) additional piercing through my body is downright unethical.

Sorry to vent about this, but I had to tell someone! If you're ever in Coldwater, Michigan, do NOT get pierced or inked!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate that crap.
I've had my nipples done, and like you said, depending on how the tissue is laying at a given moment, the piercings can look different. 
Sorry to hear about the rudeness, and I'm glad you did the right thing anyway.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 26, 2007)

Write it up on BMEzine. Does this qualify for Better Business Bureau report, as well?


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 26, 2007)

How on earth does she think she can fix an unhealed piercing...generally if you had horribly crooked piercings or something (which on nipple is rare unless you got them at an angle) you have to take out the jewelry, let it heal over, and then once healed they can re-pierce it.

bah...

Hope you have happy healing from now on...Nipples can be a bitch at times...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 26, 2007)

Nipple piercings suck....a year an a half later & mine still aren't completely healed.

That chick sounds really nasty...I probably would have walked out & just sucked it up & changed them myself.  At least you know never to go back.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 26, 2007)

I think we should start a club. Pierced Nipples Anonymous. I have mine done as well


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

I took mine out because of having so many mammograms and breast cancer being so prevalent in my family, and all that, but i miss them.
Still have the rest of my piercings though.
We should have a piercing experience thread. Hmmm.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I took mine out because of having so many mammograms and breast cancer being so prevalent in my family, and all that, but i miss them.
Still have the rest of my piercings though.
We should have a piercing experience thread. Hmmm._

 
Ahh please tell me...is this the worst pain you have ever felt???  Seems like it would hurt A LOT!!  

As for the post...thank goodness it was only 5 bucks...a lot of frustration, but at least it's over!


----------



## franimal (Jul 27, 2007)

When I had mine done, they were very mad at me for about a year after I did it. A piercer suggested I get a longer barbell and that made such a huge difference for me. They stopped being irritated and when the piercer took off the old barbell, I could tell my nipples were swelling around the barbells where the piercing hole was. The piercer may be right, but I totally agree that it is rude to tell you your piercer did a bad job. They are always going to try and get you to spend more money in their store, but it might be worth it to get a second opinion though. Also, that really cant be good for the healing process if you are taking them in and out all the time. good luck!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 27, 2007)

That sucks major @$$ that you had such a rude person. THe girl you described (and place) kinda sounded like one of the places in Clarksville that does peircings. At first I thought you talking about that place until you got to the end and said Michigan. lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_...Nipples can be a bitch at times..._

 
AMEN!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Nipple piercings suck....a year an a half later & mine still aren't completely healed.

That chick sounds really nasty...I probably would have walked out & just sucked it up & changed them myself. At least you know never to go back._

 
I've had mine pierced three different times and they never healed. The first time, I didn't give them the chance to heal cause the pain was just too much. I was working at a bank where the counter was level with my breasts when I sat down in the chair so I'd always end up bumping them into the counter. Needless to say I took them out after about a month cause the pain was too much for me to bare to wait for them to heal. And for some reason, I think the fact that I had CBR's and really big boobs...I think the pressure from my bra pushing up on the rings is what caused the pain.
The second time was my own stupid fault (not like the first time wasn't). This time around I asked for curved barbells (they said CBRs were better cause it was easier to clean and everything which I totally understand, but because of my thought process from the previous piercing, I wanted barbells). The piercing went well and they probably would have healed just fine if I didn't keep wearing sports bras which would flatten out my boobs and therefore flatten the piercing into my boobs. Ended up taking them out cause the weren't healing correctly due to my own stupidity.
This last they just weren't healing right. They started off fine and everything was going great but then I don't really know how to describe what happened. So I took them out.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Ahh please tell me...is this the worst pain you have ever felt??? Seems like it would hurt A LOT!!_

 
I wouldn't say it's the worst pain I've ever felt and I've had mine done three times. When you're getting them done its just a quick jab and then you feel a warm feeling around your nipple as all your endorphins try to rush there to ease the pain. lol. But then again, pain is different for every one since everyone has a different threshold for pain.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think we should start a club. Pierced Nipples Anonymous. I have mine done as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol...that's a good idea...kinda funny...but a good idea..
--- "Hi my name is Francine and I'm a nipple pierce-a-holic."
--- "Hi Francine."
lol.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 27, 2007)

man you ppl have balls. lol.. I'm too chicken to get my nipples pierced. I only have my ears, navel, and monroe. Other than that, I'll stick to tattoo's thanks!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 27, 2007)

It felt like mine were on fire or heavily burnt for a few hours. Tattooing is less painful, IMO

I haven't had any problems with mine, thus far, but I'm a quick healer.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It felt like mine were on fire or heavily burnt for a few hours. Tattooing is less painful, IMO

I haven't had any problems with mine, thus far, but I'm a quick healer._

 
Urrrhh! You and my friend are alike. We got out nipples pierced at the same time (my third time) and hers healed in like a month!!


I dunno about tattoos. I have two and one of them hurt a lot when he was going over this one part and kept going over it for detail. But my other tattoo didn't really hurt at all.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 27, 2007)

I am probably a well known instagator of this thread if you have seen my FOTD's,.. LOL. I would have left that shop also,.. tidy-ness and sterile cleanings is Imperative. I feel for you, seems like this girl was more worried about the almighty dollar. I once had to run to a nearby shop to have my nose piercing re-inserted, it was newly pierced and I caught it in a fuzzy towel and pulled it out... that was no fun,.. but the guy sterilized everything including my jewelry and did not charge me even though he had to use a needle to get it back through. That is the kind of service that should be standard. 

I actually have one guy that does my piercings and I try to track him down every time I get a piercing done. He does it so well it never hurts and is always attractively placed. I have 21 piercings in all. 

And BTW- My tattoos hurt a LOT more than any of my piercings did. They say that just depends on where ya get them.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Write it up on BMEzine. Does this qualify for Better Business Bureau report, as well?_

 
LOL Better Business Bureau...  There a bigger scam than the companies they report.  Comming from working at 3 telemarketing companies that had BBB complaints threatened ALL the time, we has stellar BBB ratings at all 3.  Why?  We just paid the BBB for our rating.  Since for some reason, certain people in the United States think the BBB actually means anything, and are more willing to part with their $$ if you have  good rating lol.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_lol...that's a good idea...kinda funny...but a good idea..
--- "Hi my name is Francine and I'm a nipple pierce-a-holic."
--- "Hi Francine."
lol._

 
"Hi My name is Becka and I am a nipple pierce-a-holic as well"


Mine didn't hurt when I got them done...but then I have like the highest pain tolerance of anyone that I know...I attribute that to me having migraines almost every day...haha..

The felt burny, and then were sore for the first couple weeks....
The first time they REALLY hurt was when I was walking up the stairs in my dorm and I squeezed past someone and my nipple hit the railing.  I mouthed some swears and moved on.  That and the time the pouf in the shower got caught.  

Nipple piercings often never truly heal.  I have had mine for over 2 years and they still lymph occasionally, which is completely normal.  Barbells are best for healing cuz they are straight, so I think that is one of the reasons why mine gave me almost no trouble.  

And having big boobs doesn't have anything to do with it either I don't think.  I have DD/F tits AND I sleep on my stomach most of the time and I haven't had many problems.

Damn...there should be like a piercing/tattoo subforum on this site so all us bodmod junkies can post and rant and rave and show off our goodies (not nipples...I mean other piercings...haha)


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, everybody, for your support!

Well, my nipples are feeling MUCH better now that I have my barbells back in. The swelling in the left nipple is almost totally gone, and the piercing is more or less even again. 

As far as my own personal healing story, up until I got my retainers, I went basically three months completely without incident. I'd say after the first month there was virtually no weeping, scabbing, or bleeding, unless someone randomly whacked me in the chest or something, in which case I'd have maybe a day or two of discomfort. I tend to be a pretty quick healer naturally, so these were no different. I wonder if boys have an easier time because we don't have to wear bras and stuff like that. I definitely wore VERY loose shirts for about a week or so after getting my piercings, but that was the only real lifestyle adjustment. 

Anyhoo, just wanted to give a heads up again that my nips are just dandy! Mod in Peace!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_Thanks, everybody, for your support!

Well, my nipples are feeling MUCH better now that I have my barbells back in. The swelling in the left nipple is almost totally gone, and the piercing is more or less even again._

 





   YAY! That's good to hear!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_"Hi My name is Becka and I am a nipple pierce-a-holic as well"_

 

Hi Becka...haha...sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_ I wonder if boys have an easier time because we don't have to wear bras and stuff like that. I definitely wore VERY loose shirts for about a week or so after getting my piercings, but that was the only real lifestyle adjustment. 

Anyhoo, just wanted to give a heads up again that my nips are just dandy! Mod in Peace! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for dandy piercings!
I dunno about healing but it supposedly hurts waaaaay more for boys because there are the same amount of nerve endings but in a much smaller area...
I knew that already but my piercer told me that it was also much more painful for guys and that I had nothing to worry about being a girl.  Although my friend nearly like passed out from watching haha...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_Hi Becka...haha...sorry...couldn't resist._


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 29, 2007)

I was told in general, men have a lower pain tolerance than women. That's what both tattoo artists I used (both male) told me.

I imagine nipple piercings on men might heal more easily, because my breasts move. Most men don't have breasts that move.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I was told in general, men have a lower pain tolerance than women. That's what both tattoo artists I used (both male) told me.

I imagine nipple piercings on men might heal more easily, because my breasts move. Most men don't have breasts that move._

 
They do have a lower pain tolerance but tell that to any guy and only the smarter ones agree with you...the rest of them all think that being kicked in the nuts hurts more than cramps and childbirth combined...

...and yet they do it to each other...

Yeah, I think the healing times are different for men and women nipple adornment.


----------

